# Any Trek Emonda ALR Owners?



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Tell me your thoughts of the bike. It will be one of three on my list to buy. The other two are the new Cannondale 12 or a Specialized Alez.

Thanks


----------



## Dawookie (May 3, 2010)

Probably won't be too many on the road yet. Talked to my dealer today and some sizes wont be available until sometime next month. He had an ALR 5 in 56 in the shop in the Factory Racing colors and its a nice bike. Weight on it was under 19lbs.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

Plenty available from Trek (both the ALR 5 & 6). The new, TFR red color scheme is unavailable but the Waterloo Blue and Starry Night black are readily available (we have a full size run in each at our shop).


----------



## Dawookie (May 3, 2010)

Ok I probably misunderstood what he said. He only had the TFR in and was talking about most sizes won't be available till next month. Thanks for the clarification


----------

